# Exposure versus brightness in LR4.0



## Harry Briels (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a Lightroom fan since LR 1.0 and at present I am user of  LR3.6,  with LR4.0 received but not yet installed.
After all these years I am still not confident with the use of Exposure versus Brightness. I know that Exposure influences the overall brightness with greater effect in the high values and that Brightness compresses the tones in the image towards the highlight end.
When I open an image in LR Exposure is 0,0 and Brightness 50. I use a Leica M9.
Often I first reduce Brightness and then increase Exposure. 
Doing so has become a habit! Without knowing exactly "why"?
I wonder whether in LR4.0 the way how to apply the combination of exposure and brightness will be clearer?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 12, 2012)

Lightroom 4 has no Brightness slider in the new Process Version tool set. Exposure and Brightness have been melded into a single tool.  Clearer, yes. There is only one from which to choose!


----------



## Harry Briels (Apr 12, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> Lightroom 4 has no Brightness slider in the new Process Version tool set. Exposure and Brightness have been melded into a single tool.  Clearer, yes. There is only one from which to choose!


Rikk: That is good news and seems to prove that the exposure and brightness slider functions were somewhat confusing or in conflict with each other?


----------

